# Jordanelle



## Bassrods (Jan 14, 2008)

Made a trip to Jordanelle today with my grandson and a good friend we got a few bass and two trout...

The temp was 45 at 6:00 when we got there and the water was 57.6... We had our first bass in 20 min. and our first trout was a cut at 18" ...

We stayed until about 2:00 or so we ended the trip with the two trout one brown at 22" and the cut at 18" not sure how many bass, maybe 15 to 25 or so the biggest bass was 18 1/2" all was let go to be caught again ..All fish was caught on a senko type bait and drop shot....


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice work BR!!! Are they done spawning?


----------



## Bassrods (Jan 14, 2008)

For the last three trips all the bass had spawned, and I have not seen any new beds...
But there could still be some some place spawning...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks! I was the one PMing you in the other site. I go by another name over there.


----------



## Bassrods (Jan 14, 2008)

I just posted two or three pictures on the other site for the ones that!!! Well you know... :mrgreen: :wink: :shock:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Bassrods. I enjoy your reports, but don't get to see them too often. BFT is full of great people but the site is way too busy for me.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I wish we could all release the brown trout too. They are my favorite next to kokes. Not many good brown trout factorys left in this state. I released a 24 incher two weeks ago, they fight so much different than bows and the spare tire (the cutthroat); Drift wood what ever you would like to call them.


----------



## Bassrods (Jan 14, 2008)

I try to C P&R all big fish if I can unless I want to mount it...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Bassrods said:


> I try to C *P*&R all big fish if I can unless I want to mount it...


I would love to see pics of your trips when you post. If you need help resizing, send me a PM and i'll do it.


----------



## Bassrods (Jan 14, 2008)

I posted a few of my pictures some new some old on BFT a day or two ago...

Does this site have a spell check??? :mrgreen: Some times I sure can use it...


----------

